# 1/32 scx



## tat2clod (Apr 13, 2005)

*scx 1/32 track*

where does one buy track and acc. please no ebay


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*SCX track*

A friend is getting out of slots.
He has a ton of SCX track and otehr pieces.
You can email him at:
[email protected] 

He has made the 4 lane Catalunya GP circuit (I think there are at least 60 straight sections) plus he has 29 straight extra transformers & hand controllers cars etc etc etc


----------

